

Microsoft homepage: 524 Errors, 480 warning(s) - mromanuk

Inspired by this post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9711429 today, just for fun.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;validator.w3.org&#x2F;check?uri=microsoft.com
524 errors, 480 warnings<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;validator.w3.org&#x2F;check?uri=apple.com
1 Error, 8 warning(s)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;validator.w3.org&#x2F;check?uri=google.com 28 Errors, 5 warning(s)<p>EDIT: Fixed space
======
LarryMade2
I guess most web developers could advertise their web services "Exceeds
Microsoft Standards!"

